# No babies yet :-(



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

The only bad side to breeding beautiful kitty cats, is waiting for the new arrivals..... I'm so excited and the last few days feel like a lifetime:drool:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Akira has a very good mummy. I am sure she will let you meet her babies soon

Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Thankyou  I certainly hope so... The anticipation is killing me xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

At least it's cooler today for her. She must of been so uncomfortable in the heat earlier this week.

Viv xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> The only bad side to breeding beautiful kitty cats, is waiting for the new arrivals..... I'm so excited and the last few days feel like a lifetime:drool:


Ahhh Ive been jumping all day every time my phone makes any type of sound lol hoping its a msg from you saying they are heeereeeee! Obviously enjoying the snuggly feeling in mummys tummy!

I can not waitttt!

x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

umber said:


> Ahhh Ive been jumping all day every time my phone makes any type of sound lol hoping its a msg from you saying they are heeereeeee! Obviously enjoying the snuggly feeling in mummys tummy!
> 
> I can not waitttt!
> 
> x


It sounds like Akira is about to give birth at anytime if she is restless bless her. I am very excited for you 

Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

They'll arrive when they're good 'n' ready.... Akira seems content to hold on to them for now atleast... I suppose they are in the best place, getting all chubby and ready for a lifetime of adventure  I'm just always so impatient hehe xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

How is Akira doing is she managing to stay comfortable in the heat? kisses to her! x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Umber, 
She's fine  holding on to them for sure! Can't wait to meet them now :w00t: xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Hi Umber,
> She's fine  holding on to them for sure! Can't wait to meet them now :w00t: xx


I recognise your name from FB - are you Yogis grandnanny?? 

Can't wait to see your new babies, good luck :w00t:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Hi Umber,
> She's fine  holding on to them for sure! Can't wait to meet them now :w00t: xx


Awe I don't blame her keeping her beautiful babies all snuggled inside her! Bless x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> I recognise your name from FB - are you Yogis grandnanny??
> 
> Can't wait to see your new babies, good luck :w00t:


Yup she sure is!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi  yes that would be me hehe.... The suspense is absolutely driving me wild lol I'm just so darn excited  xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Awe I don't blame her keeping her beautiful babies all snuggled inside her! Bless x


All this anticipation only adds to the excitement on arrival lol xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am going to add you on FB (Kez Alithar) - can't wait for the updates, I could only see the pics Viv 'liked' before


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> I am going to add you on FB (Kez Alithar) - can't wait for the updates, I could only see the pics Viv 'liked' before


Added!  xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Any news yet?  

Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

vivien said:


> Any news yet?
> 
> Viv xx


No  still no babies!! She's still holding on lol xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> No  still no babies!! She's still holding on lol xxx


Ah they are holding on tightly hun, I can't believe how gorgeous your cats are- It's lovely to know I've got a reputable breeder 5 minutes from where I live!

Keep me updated on the little furr-babies and lots of piccies!!

Kitties will soon be on their way   xxx :001_tt1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

ahhh still holding on tight Akira! Enjoy all the fuss everyone is cyberlly sending you x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hmmmm i think we need to play ,"Guess how many she is having " game !!!!....... Do you have a picture of her belly ..._


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Ah they are holding on tightly hun, I can't believe how gorgeous your cats are- It's lovely to know I've got a reputable breeder 5 minutes from where I live!
> 
> Keep me updated on the little furr-babies and lots of piccies!!
> 
> Kitties will soon be on their way   xxx :001_tt1:


There will be lots 'n' lots of pics  (when they eventually arrive hehe) xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _hmmmm i think we need to play ,"Guess how many she is having " game !!!!....... Do you have a picture of her belly ..._


I will take 1 right now  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> I will take 1 right now  xx


_awwww thank you, how kind.xx_


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I've done it right... We shall see  xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

And another  xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> View attachment 118067
> 
> 
> I think I've done it right... We shall see  xx


Omg stunning!! so so lovely xx :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:OMG !!!! she is so pretty, and a beautiful colour, awwww i will want one !!!!! i think she is going to have 5 !!!!!!!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

She is a very beautiful girl! Very pale Silver Classic with white... Simply perfect.  I am thinking 4 but you may well be right  I just cannot wait xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> She is a very beautiful girl! Very pale Silver Classic with white... Simply perfect.  I am thinking 4 but you may well be right  I just cannot wait xx


_her colouring is gorgeous, i look forward to seeing the kittens. Keep your camera at hand .._


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

She's very beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

I'm going to go for 7 babies  born early Sunday morning


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am going to say 5 on Saturday evening around 8.00pm


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> She's very beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I'm going to go for 7 babies  born early Sunday morning


7!!  I like the smaller litters myself (extra cuddles all round hehe) but I kinda think I'd enjoy 7 babies flying around the house  xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I am going to say 5 on Saturday evening around 8.00pm


I'd like 5  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwww Beautiful Mummy...Im saying 5 born on Sunday around 2pm!

:w00t:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmmm ..... Methinks 4 whoppers  ETA ..... 03.15 am  Sunday...

3 girlies , 1 boy ..... I will be totally wrong in all of my calcs , but it's all part of the fun 

She is a very beautiful girl , hope all goes smoothly for both of you


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> awwwww Beautiful Mummy...Im saying 5 born on Sunday around 2pm!
> 
> :w00t:


Lots of 5 guesses  now just waiting some more hehe xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_dad is a brown tabby isnt he ??? so will the babies be all brown and silver tabbies, are you hoping for a keeper in this litter._


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _dad is a brown tabby isnt he ??? so will the babies be all brown and silver tabbies, are you hoping for a keeper in this litter._


Yes, Dad is a Classic Brown Tabby (Yogi's Daddy) I think we can expect Brown Tabby, Silver Tabby, Solid Black all with and without white.

I get so excited waiting to see what colours we have... That's the best bit for sure 

I'm not looking to keep 1 of these babies (though I've learnt to never say never hehe) as I have simply fallen in love with 2 of Zsazi's (Noir Cherrie & Vienne) and cant keep them all unfortunately (think my husband would move out hehe)

So I believe I maybe saying goodbye to all of the beauties in this litter :nonod: xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

tincan said:


> Hmmm ..... Methinks 4 whoppers  ETA ..... 03.15 am  Sunday...
> 
> 3 girlies , 1 boy ..... I will be totally wrong in all of my calcs , but it's all part of the fun
> 
> She is a very beautiful girl , hope all goes smoothly for both of you


I'm never right either  I've been wrong every time so far lol....

I much prefer a small litter of big babies, to a large litter of Tiny's 

As for 03:15am your probably right on there.... It's always middle of the night lol x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_yes i guess it must be tempting to keep one or two, but i think you must not let your heart rule your head or you would over load on kitties lol. Im sure the new owners will stay in touch so you will know how they are doing. Sounds like interesting colours, how exciting. give her a poke and tell her to get a move on. hahahaha._


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _yes i guess it must be tempting to keep one or two, but i think you must not let your heart rule your head or you would over load on kitties lol. Im sure the new owners will stay in touch so you will know how they are doing. Sounds like interesting colours, how exciting. give her a poke and tell her to get a move on. hahahaha._


It's always very tempting, though I have to remain strict with myself.... They go to fantastic homes and I get to see them grow as a part of a new family :001_tt1: I'm always receiving pics, and I call to check in on them from time to time. Very hard to say goodbye, but the plus side is definitely seeing how happy the new furmilies are to finally take them home  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

tincan said:


> Hmmm ..... Methinks 4 whoppers  ETA ..... 03.15 am  Sunday...
> 
> 3 girlies , 1 boy ..... I will be totally wrong in all of my calcs , but it's all part of the fun
> 
> She is a very beautiful girl , hope all goes smoothly for both of you


Ahhhh I see we are upping the game here and guessing sexes too hmmm so let me re do my whole guess now oh and going off Danielles colour post ill also add in my colour guesses lol

Ok so my new prection is...

5 kittens, 2 boys and 3 girls, 
1 boy silver tabby, 1 solid black boy, 2 brown and white tabby girls and 1 silver tabby girl! To be born on Saturday around 11.44pm

lol this is fun!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Ahhhh I see we are upping the game here and guessing sexes too hmmm so let me re do my whole guess now oh and going off Danielles colour post ill also add in my colour guesses lol
> 
> Ok so my new prection is...
> 
> ...


That would be a truly fantastic litter! I really hope you are spot on :drool: xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

umber said:


> Ahhhh I see we are upping the game here and guessing sexes too hmmm so let me re do my whole guess now oh and going off Danielles colour post ill also add in my colour guesses lol
> 
> Ok so my new prection is...
> 
> ...


_aww sounds like a nice litter, i will have the silver girl thank you,....... i will faint if your right, hahahaha........_


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _aww sounds like a nice litter, i will have the silver girl thank you,....... i will faint if your right, hahahaha........_


I'll offer Umber to move in if she's right :thumbsup: lol you'd be every breeders dream hehe xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> I'll offer Umber to move in if she's right :thumbsup: lol you'd be every breeders dream hehe xx


Lool you better watch out I may hold you to that!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _aww sounds like a nice litter, i will have the silver girl thank you,....... i will faint if your right, hahahaha........_


We will have to have a cat fight over her :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::001_tongue:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Yes, Dad is a Classic Brown Tabby (Yogi's Daddy) I think we can expect Brown Tabby, Silver Tabby, Solid Black all with and without white.
> <snip>


And black smoke - a black cat with silver.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am no good at predicting but I will give it a go. Sunday about 9pm and the colours, well let me think. 
1 brown tabby girl. 
I silver tabby girl. 
I black tabby boy.
I silver tabby boy. 

Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

vivien said:


> I am no good at predicting but I will give it a go. Sunday about 9pm and the colours, well let me think.
> 1 brown tabby girl.
> I silver tabby girl.
> I black tabby boy.
> ...


Another very nice litter! I'd be happy to just meet them hehe  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't do predictions but hope all goes well and you're not kept waiting for too much longer


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

How is Akira today? X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is Akira today  Umber the waiting must be killing you. I know how it is as it took 2 years to find my perfect boy. I was nearly going to give up then I spoke to Danielle and now I have my gorgeous little Yogi.

Viv xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

vivien said:


> How is Akira today  Umber the waiting must be killing you. I know how it is as it took 2 years to find my perfect boy. I was nearly going to give up then I spoke to Danielle and now I have my gorgeous little Yogi.
> 
> Viv xx


Oh it is it is! I just cant wait but then I have ages before I can bring my littke furbaby home! X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I feel sorry for Akira today it's going to be very hot poor girl will be uncomfortable in high temperatures

Viv xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

vivien said:


> I feel sorry for Akira today it's going to be very hot poor girl will be uncomfortable in high temperatures
> 
> Viv xx


I know poor baby! But im sure Danielle will have made her as cool and as comfortable as possible in the heat we are expecting today!!!

I realised our babies will be siblings as they have the same daddy!

So exciting!!! 
X


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Guess what......

Only kidding, no difference this end hehe, but Akira is still fine. She surprisingly seems very content today, laying in my bedroom with the curtains drawn (stop sun beaming in) and will put the ceiling fan on if I gets a little to warm ... It's very lucky I have wood floors through out my house, as this seems to help cool them when they lay on them..(I have cats all over the floors as opposed to the furniture at the mo) xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhhh glad to hear she is okay! When I showed her pictures from yesterday to my boys my 6 year old was like 'oh wowww she has her own bed' lool!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have all fans running at full blast I have ceiling fans everywhere except the passage and where they are not running you really feel the difference. My bedroom fan has been running non stop for two weeks now as our house gets the e ending sun on the back wall and it gets really hot 

Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so i havent missed anything yet then,shes still hanging on to those babies, maybe she wants to have them when William and Kate have their royal baby, then the kittens will need royal names,......_


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased to hear Akira is doing ok  and her and your cats are keeping cool 

We're quite lucky when it's hot as it's quite cool in the house  my 2 have found a shady spot in the garden and relaxing


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

How is Akira holding up in the heat... Its been a whopper of a hot day here!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> How is Akira holding up in the heat... Its been a whopper of a hot day here!


Lazing around today and conserving all her energies  it's been nice and cool in my house today so seems perfectly contented  xxxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Lazing around today and conserving all her energies  it's been nice and cool in my house today so seems perfectly contented  xxxx


That is so nice to hear... Im sure she is loving all the extra attention she is getting. Hopefully tomorrow will be the day!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

How is the yummiest mummy doing?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

If it is today Hun then all the best & put up some piccies  xxxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Thankyou  xx

She's been trying to get in my drawer... I have to keep moving her to kittening cube  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Thankyou  xx
> 
> She's been trying to get in my drawer... I have to keep moving her to kittening cube  xxx


so, my prediction of early Sunday morning was wrong, but she could still have 7 babies 

Bless her  so this could be a sign that she's getting ready?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Babies are so cosey in theiir mummys tummy! If they could talk to us they would prob say... chill out dudes we will come out when we are good and ready!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Today is her actual due date so I'm really hoping the wait will soon be over  feels like forever awaiting babies arrivals! I just get so excited  xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

It is hard waiting I know  hopefully the little babies will want to introduce themselves soon :thumbsup: 

Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Your excited. we are all excited, tell her to get a move on, ...... and make sure you have your camera ready to !!!!!!_


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I feel like we should all be knitting or smoking cigars in wait lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

umber said:


> I feel like we should all be knitting or smoking cigars in wait lol


_hahahaha, yes all pacing up and down looking at our watch lol......
She will have them tomorrow, all 5 of them, 2 of them will be sliver tabbies, for me and umber, hahahahahaha_


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is Akira this morning? Any news yet?

Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

vivien said:


> How is Akira this morning? Any news yet?
> 
> Viv xx


Nope lol  xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive decided on a plan... im not going to ask if there is any news im going to try and forget about it lol thatbwaybit may happen haha! 

So how is Noir Cherie and her beautiful siblings?


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Ive decided on a plan... im not going to ask if there is any news im going to try and forget about it lol thatbwaybit may happen haha!
> 
> So how is Noir Cherie and her beautiful siblings?


They are doing fab! Will post some pics  xxxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz Malo


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz Vienne


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz Noir Cherrie


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz Riviera


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful baby coons :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Beautiful baby coons :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thankyou  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

So so gorgeous!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful kittens :001_wub: though I thought there might be pictures of newborns for a minute


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful kittens :001_wub: though I thought there might be pictures of newborns for a minute


No newborns yet unfortunately  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> No newborns yet unfortunately  xx


How long over due can a cat go?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous little babies. :001_wub::001_wub:

Viv xx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

This thread is almost as bad as waiting for Kate and Wills baby to be born  I keep seeing people replying to this thread and hoping for new arrivals


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> How long over due can a cat go?


Only a couple of days... Shouldn't be to much longer  xxxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> This thread is almost as bad as waiting for Kate and Wills baby to be born  I keep seeing people replying to this thread and hoping for new arrivals


I don't know about everyone else, but I'm far more excited about Coonie babies :lol: xx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I'm far more excited about Coonie babies :lol: xx


Baby animals always looks so much cuter than human newborn babies.


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> Baby animals always looks so much cuter than human newborn babies.


Agree  x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I'm far more excited about Coonie babies :lol: xx


Even me I'm so excited I keep cleaning the house and then check my phone to see if any messages/calls then check the forum then go back and clean some more lol!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Even me I'm so excited I keep cleaning the house and then check my phone to see if any messages/calls then check the forum then go back and clean some more lol!


Not to much longer hun  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I think Akira is a very clever mummy she just doesn't want her babies sweltering away in this heat although soon she won't have much choice still she is trying her best!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

First stages have officially started!!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> First stages have officially started!!


Ahhh amazing, good luck  xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

whoo hoo, brilliant news, keep us posted , good luck xxxxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> First stages have officially started!!


Yaaabbbbaaaaa Daaabbbaaaaa Dooooooooooo!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Out of curiosity how long roughly does it take from 1st stages to actually giving birth?


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Out of curiosity how long roughly does it take from 1st stages to actually giving birth?


Sometimes quick, sometimes slow  she's just starting to dilate but has been panting and restless since 6:45am x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Sometimes quick, sometimes slow  she's just starting to dilate but has been panting and restless since 6:45am x


Awwwww poor Akira hope its not too hard from her!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_its a good time of day to have them, beats 2 oclock in the morning !!!!!! ...._


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to say waiting for the news these last few days has made me so productive... yesterday I washed all the windows in the house amd dissenfected my sofas, since I read Danielle post tbis morning I went out and mowed the lawn snd trimmed the edges... I feel keeping busy makes the time go faster lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

umber said:


> I have to say waiting for the news these last few days has made me so productive... yesterday I washed all the windows in the house amd dissenfected my sofas, since I read Danielle post tbis morning I went out and mowed the lawn snd trimmed the edges... I feel keeping busy makes the time go faster lol


_hahahaha you sound like the proud father lol. You do know that if you have one of these kittens, that maine coons are VERY adddictive,and one is really never enough !!!!!!!:ihih:.:001_tt2:......._


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _hahahaha you sound like the proud father lol. You do know that if you have one of these kittens, that maine coons are VERY adddictive,and one is really never enough !!!!!!!:ihih:.:001_tt2:......._


Looool call me Apollo!!! I know so I've been told hehehe but sshhhhh dont tell my husband...I'll let him fall in love with the furbaby 1st then let nature take its course lol!


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank God for the news it's finally happening, I've been stalking this post for days now, waiting to hear news of the happy arrivals 
I can go to town now for a few hours and when I get back, who knows !!! Lots of tiny little fluff balls to coo over


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Gillianv said:


> Thank God for the news it's finally happening, I've been stalking this post for days now, waiting to hear news of the happy arrivals
> I can go to town now for a few hours and when I get back, who knows !!! Lots of tiny little fluff balls to coo over


same here


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Woohoo!! Very exciting 

Hoping all goes well for Akira and her babies xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Going very slowly indeed! My poor girl  still in first stages unfortunately.... She's really doing such a grand job.... Very proud of her  xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww bless her, hope it's not too much longer now.


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh bless her!!!!!!! Is this her first litter or does she know what to expect? 

xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> Oh bless her!!!!!!! Is this her first litter or does she know what to expect?
> 
> xx


This is her first and possibly why everything is progressing so slowly  x


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> This is her first and possibly why everything is progressing so slowly  x


Ah right! I'm unfamiliar with cat births so have just googled it! eeeeek!! I completley admire you - I would be totally freaking out right now! 

xx


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I've had my few hours in town. 
Where are the fur babies ??????????????


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Gillianv said:


> Well, I've had my few hours in town.
> Where are the fur babies ??????????????


Not yet  it's been a very long day so far x


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Not yet  it's been a very long day so far x


Oh dear, I hope you are both holding up and its not too much longer - I imagine it's been a pretty tiring day so far!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed for you that she has them early evening, and all goes smoothly, i do keep checking back to see what is happening,good luck xx_


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Not yet  it's been a very long day so far x


Been thinking of you and Akira all day really hope it's not too much longer!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Not yet  it's been a very long day so far x


I hope Akira is ok bless her it's been a long day for her and you

Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiring and very stressful (and that's just me) Poor Akira  I have spoken to my vet, and booked him for tomorrow morning (coming to me) in case there is still no progression to 2nd stage... He can examine her and assess how she is doing... We can then decide if she needs any help 

Got my fingers crossed she will progress before hand though :Yawn: x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Tiring and very stressful (and that's just me) Poor Akira  I have spoken to my vet, and booked him for tomorrow morning (coming to me) in case there is still no progression to 2nd stage... He can examine her and assess how she is doing... We can then decide if she needs any help
> 
> Got my fingers crossed she will progress before hand though :Yawn: x


Poor Akira. & poor you, I am wondering if she has a big baby there. I hope not poor girl. Hopefully she will progress soon

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor Akira and poor you  you both must be exhausted. 

Keeping everything crossed it isn't too much longer xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Tiring and very stressful (and that's just me) Poor Akira  I have spoken to my vet, and booked him for tomorrow morning (coming to me) in case there is still no progression to 2nd stage... He can examine her and assess how she is doing... We can then decide if she needs any help
> 
> Got my fingers crossed she will progress before hand though :Yawn: x


Oh no Poor both of you... I wish I could help. I hope stage 2 kicks in swiftly now poor Akira must be exhausted! xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

We are GO! 2nd stage  woohoo.... Will let everyone know when I can  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> We are GO! 2nd stage  woohoo.... Will let everyone know when I can  xx


Fantasticccccc. I made a prayer for Akira to get to stage 2 asap Yay!!!! Cant wait! btw how many stages are there lol?


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

First kitten born 8:45pm  xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> First kitten born 8:45pm  xx


brilliant news. looks like she waited for it to cool down a little


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> First kitten born 8:45pm  xx


Yay keep going Akira! X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes fantastic news :thumbup::thumbup: congratulations 


Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Baby number two born 9:14pm  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Baby number two born 9:14pm  xx


Well done Akira keep going x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Brilliant we are all routing for you Akira.


Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Baby Number 3 born 9:44pm  xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done Akira :thumbup: xx

Congratulations on the first two babies  xx ETA: now 3 babies


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

She's having a little break now  feeding babies happily  I believe one horn is empty and she's now on the other side xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> She's having a little break now  feeding babies happily  I believe one horn is empty and she's now on the other side xx


Amazing! You must be so proud of your baby x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations, def cooler in Essex tonight


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your little babies  I am off to bed but I will look in first thing in the morning. Well done Akira you gorgeous girl. 

Viv xx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

How wonderful!!! Welcome to the world little babies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Amazing! You must be so proud of your baby x


She's been such a trooper  my little lady has been going since 7:30 this morning.... Cannot express how proud I am of her  it'll be salmon for breakfast!! My superstar  xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

vivien said:


> Congratulations on your little babies  I am off to bed but I will look in first thing in the morning. Well done Akira you gorgeous girl.
> 
> Viv xx


Thankyou! Night, night hun  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> She's been such a trooper  my little lady has been going since 7:30 this morning.... Cannot express how proud I am of her  it'll be salmon for breakfast!! My superstar  xx


Oh yes she deserves that x I think you have earnt breakfast in bed maybe Apollo can make that lol


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank-you to everyone for the lovely comments and well wishes  xx such fantastic people on this forum :thumbup: xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

This thread is addictive there is no way I can pukl myself away until its all over snd they are all out lol!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Baby number 4 is here!!  10:25pm x


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Exciting 

Congratulations X


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Any more? X


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah, glad she's having them naturally. Congratulations!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oooh congrats - clever girl was waiting for it to cool off a bit


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Number 5 (and I believe final) born 10:55pm  all babies are fabulous and mum is very content  x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Number 5 (and I believe final) born 10:55pm  all babies are fabulous and mum is very content  x


Wow 5 babies Akira well done you are amazing! I'm sure I predicted 5 lol now we have to see if I was right on the colours!!! Can't wait to find out what she had!!! Eeeeeekkkk my dream is one step closer... Can't wait to see the look on the boys faces when they wake up in the morning and I tell them the news!!!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Number 5 (and I believe final) born 10:55pm  all babies are fabulous and mum is very content  x


Looking forward to seeing them grow 

Congrats and well done Akira xXx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Akira and midwife :thumbup: Hope all of the babies are well and you are able to get a little sleep tonight 
Looking forward to photos when mum and kitties are settled


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

umber said:


> Wow 5 babies Akira well done you are amazing! I'm sure I predicted 5 lol now we have to see if I was right on the colours!!! Can't wait to find out what she had!!! Eeeeeekkkk my dream is one step closer... Can't wait to see the look on the boys faces when they wake up in the morning and I tell them the news!!!


I think I've missed something 

Are you hoping to have one of these fabulous new babies? Oooh that's so exciting!! You were at the birth!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

MollyMilo said:


> I think I've missed something
> 
> Are you hoping to have one of these fabulous new babies? Oooh that's so exciting!! You were at the birth!!!


Lol nope I wasn't at the birth but yes I'm hoping to have one of these babies... Which is why ive been hanging out in the cat forum for a couple months lol I'm a catless person who has been hanging out here every day trying to learn as much as possible before my baby comes home. And yup I'm hoping for one of Akiras babies  xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

.......number 6 has just arrived fashionably late!  born 11:15pm x


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

6


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

umber said:


> Lol nope I wasn't at the birth but yes I'm hoping to have one of these babies... Which is why ive been hanging out in the cat forum for a couple months lol I'm a catless person who has been hanging out here every day trying to learn as much as possible before my baby comes home. And yup I'm hoping for one of Akiras babies  xxx


So exciting!!

We were all at the birth!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> .......number 6 has just arrived fashionably late!  born 11:15pm x


Omg wow amazing! Do you think there are more coming? How is Akira coping how arenyou coping???


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Again, congratulations to you and Akira :thumbup:  

Pleased all went well and mum and babies are all doing fine  xxx

Looking forward to seeing pics of proud mum and baby coons


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking forward to catching up tomorrow Danielle all m y love to all and huge congrats to all of you at Kylyjokoonz as for me im waking my little one and hubster up with my phone light lol so off I go xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Omg wow amazing! Do you think there are more coming? How is Akira coping how arenyou coping???


I'm pretty sure she's finished now... (Famous last words hehe)... I'm still in complete shock!!  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> I'm pretty sure she's finished now... (Famous last words hehe)... I'm still in complete shock!!  xx


I can imagine its amazing! You must be so pleased x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> I can imagine its amazing! You must be so pleased x


After such a long day, I'm simply over the moon!! Well worth the wait  xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> After such a long day, I'm simply over the moon!! Well worth the wait  xxx


Ahhhh I can imagine . I dont think you will be sleeping at all tonight! X


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Ahhhh I can imagine . I dont think you will be sleeping at all tonight! X


I'm about to jump in a cold shower, pjs on and zzzzzzzzz..... Shattered is not the word!!

.......extremely happy though  xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> I'm about to jump in a cold shower, pjs on and zzzzzzzzz..... Shattered is not the word!!
> 
> .......extremely happy though  xxx


Good night and sleep tight you have earnt it x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Good night and sleep tight you have earnt it x


Thank you hun xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

well done to you, akira and all the little darling wee ones, hope you all have a peaceful,restful night


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations to all


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Danielle 

Hope you had a well deserved good night sleep  and Akira and babies are all all doing well  xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations xxxxxxx....

cant believe i missed it !!!! hope all are ok this morning xx*


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations. 6 fantastic.  hope you had a good nights sleep after such a long day for both of you. How are Akira and the kits today, I can't wait to see photos. You must be so proud of Akira. 

Viv xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

How are you granny and how is the new mummy and her babies? Cabt waittttt to see piccys! Xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

umber said:


> How are you granny and how is the new mummy and her babies? Cabt waittttt to see piccys! Xxx


Congratulations. How does I feel now your long wait is over. And one of those gorgeous babies will be coming home with you soon 

Viv xx


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Well done Akira. 6 wow. may they all be little darlings for you. im sure she will be a great mum. out of interest i was in witham last night till 10pm. and i never heard a thing .


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

She is absolutely fine, as are all 6 babies 

She is a very protective Mummy and its not easy to get your hands on them hehe.... But....

3 silver tabby & 3 Black/brown tabby...

3girls weighing 120, 120 and 119 

3 boys weighing 130, 131 and 143 

Though at the moment colour wise I believe it's the 3 girls silver!

So shocked she had 6  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> View attachment 118515
> 
> 
> She is absolutely fine, as are all 6 babies
> ...


Omg amazing....a little silver tabby girllll for me plsss *faints*


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> View attachment 118515
> 
> 
> She is absolutely fine, as are all 6 babies
> ...


Hun they are absolutely gorgeous, congratulations to Mummy and her new litter!!! I'd be so chufffffffffed! I want a cuddle  xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Omg amazing....a little silver tabby girllll for me plsss *faints*


Thought you might say that  xx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> View attachment 118515
> 
> 
> She is absolutely fine, as are all 6 babies
> ...


Wow, what a brood! Well done mummy and well done you!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow gorgeous colours. Can't wait untill you can get some pics 

Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww lovely picture, looking forward to seeing more, and hearing more about them.........._


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Running round the house squealing!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

The first night in ages I logged of early and didn't check your thread .

*Congratulations on the safe arrival of your gorgeous kittens Akira and well done non fur mum ​*


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Few more pics (with a clean bed now hehe) 
View attachment 118521


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

AWWWWWW you can see the stripes on their little leggies! How cute is that?! 

Lol i dont know why but I found that especially cute...


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:aww im in love, they all look a good size, .:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

So so beautiful. Akira looks like she is saying 'what does a girl need to do to get some privacy around here' lool 

X


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just seen the pics on facebook too :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

They are adorable and mummy looks so content xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Mum is happily tucking into her roasted salmon  so I took full advantage!

Boy Number 1


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Boy number 2


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Boy number 3


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Girl number 1


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Girl number 2


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Girl number 3


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

They are so so precious all of them! I see what you mean about the boys having th classic look they do so cute and the girls are so delicate! Will be amazing watching them grow!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my god I could just snuggle them all day long, stunning and a real treasure to you!!! You're so blessed, lucky devil lol xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Oh my god I could just snuggle them all day long, stunning and a real treasure to you!!! You're so blessed, lucky devil lol xx


I literally cannot stop staring at them  xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> They are so so precious all of them! I see what you mean about the boys having th classic look they do so cute and the girls are so delicate! Will be amazing watching them grow!


Your very own baby is amongst them  xxx


----------



## felixmom (May 24, 2013)

Maybe I don't belong sticking my nose in this conversation BUT they are simply beautiful & mom looks very content. Congrats all around!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

felixmom said:


> Maybe I don't belong sticking my nose in this conversation BUT they are simply beautiful & mom looks very content. Congrats all around!


Feel free to jump in anytime  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Your very own baby is amongst them  xxx


I know I know it's just amazing! X


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> I literally cannot stop staring at them  xx


_Oh little wonder you're Smitten with these gorgeous Kittens - and their pretty mum of course. Well Done

Singing: :dita: Singing: :dita: Singing: :dita: Singing: :dita: Singing: :dita: Singing: :dita: Singing: :dita: Singing: :dita: Singing: :dita: Singing: :dita: Singing: _

Kath


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Akira looks a very proud mum indeed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my, just look at them, gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous, cant wait to see them develop into their own little personalities over the next few weeks,soooo love them silvers !!!.:001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Danielle they are sooooooo gorgeous and Akira looks really well too :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vivien said:


> Oh Danielle they are sooooooo gorgeous and Akira looks really well too :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Viv xx


_would Yogi like a little friend, xxx_


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh they are all so gorgeous!!

Boy number 3 looks like a little reverse panda - scrummy x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _would Yogi like a little friend, xxx_


No my house is full at the moment lol. It doesn't mean to say I would of liked another one 

Viv xx
That was meant to say it doesnt mean i wouldn't of liked another one, I would but I think my boys would move out lol x


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

They are all so adorable!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Thinking on names... What do you think to these...

Silver girls.... Kylyjocoonz Luna, Kylyjocoonz Eclipse & Kylyjocoonz Moonlit Serene....

Black Tabby Boys.... Kylyjocoonz Midnight Shadow, Kylyjocoonz Meridian & Kylyjocoonz Mystic Moon...

What do we think... Any faves??  x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Thinking on names... What do you think to these...
> 
> Silver girls.... Kylyjocoonz Luna, Kylyjocoonz Eclipse & Kylyjocoonz Moonlit Serene....
> 
> ...


I like them all and not often I say that.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Just came on to ask how they are all doing?


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Just came on to ask how they are all doing?


They're great! Mum is in feeding them as usual  xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I like them all and not often I say that.


Thank you  x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Love the names!!

Midnight Shadow and Mystic Moon are my faves, but they are all gorgeous names :thumbup:


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Thinking on names... What do you think to these...
> 
> Silver girls.... Kylyjocoonz Luna, Kylyjocoonz Eclipse & Kylyjocoonz Moonlit Serene....
> 
> ...


wow gorgeous names! Boy number 3 for me please :001_tt1:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

And I'll take Girl #1. Such a cute face!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

All really lovely names


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

A fab selection of names from a great lady!  x :001_wub:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Thinking on names... What do you think to these...
> 
> Silver girls.... Kylyjocoonz Luna, Kylyjocoonz Eclipse & Kylyjocoonz Moonlit Serene....
> 
> ...


I think the names suit them brilliant names, I love the name Luna

Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> A fab selection of names from a great lady!  x :001_wub:


Thankyou, that's so lovely of you  xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

vivien said:


> I think the names suit them brilliant names, I love the name Luna
> 
> Viv xx


Luna is sweet!


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Luna is sweet!


Have you had any ideas on pet names for your girlie yet?  xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Have you had any ideas on pet names for your girlie yet?  xx


I'm still not sure... I know the kids love Zou Zou but I think I need to wait till I see her grow a bit. How are they all doing? Xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I just can stop staring at the pictures... Any more gladly welcomed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely names, i dont know how you think of them, my fav is Kylyjocoonz Eclipse ,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

OH WOW! 

a) SIX!!!!!!!! Where did she fit them all!?!??!?!?!
b) They are ADORABLE!!!
c) I LOVE all the names! 
d) I WANT ONE - HA! xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz Midnight Shadow... Now reserved for Mike & Margaret


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz Meridian.... Now reserved to Lara Seal


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my god, soooooo gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz Luna..... Now under Evaluation


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz Moonlit Serene.... reserved for Umber & Family


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz Eclipse... Available


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just gorgeous :001_wub: and they look so alert already


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness how will I ever choose??? They are beaautiful


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

They are too cute for words :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
How on earth so you tell them apart? 

Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

vivien said:


> They are too cute for words :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> How on earth so you tell them apart?
> 
> Viv xx


They always have small differences or distinctive makings to help  hehe xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> View attachment 118598
> 
> 
> Kylyjocoonz Moonlit Serene.... reserved for Umber & Family


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:My baby! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> View attachment 118596


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> PF member?
> 
> Ooooh they are all so beautiful :001_wub:


I don't believe so  but I will be asking her to join  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_wub:..:001_wub:..:001_wub:...gorgeous and so hard to believe that something so tiny could grow into something so big lol.Love watching how they grow and change over the weeks, beautiful.And most of them reserved wow.


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

The problem with highs, is when the lows take over...

I have been awake all night, and still remain watching our new babies... To ensure they feed every hour, I must sit and watch!

I'm unsure as to why (as was the emergency vet) but we sadly said goodnight to our beautiful Kylyjocoonz Eclipse at 1:45am... I'm now a complete wreck and terrified to sleep in case another baby becomes poorly.

So down right now


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so sorry to hear this sad news maybe this little baby just wasn't meant to be and hopefully the others will be perfectly fine. big hugs to you -
RIP Kylyjocoonz Eclipse, taken far too early


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless,..so sorry,have you anyone to help with shifts? you do need to rest and eat properly as its so much harder to deal with emotions when tired. hows mum doing?


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i'm so sorry to hear this sad news maybe this little baby just wasn't meant to be and hopefully the others will be perfectly fine. big hugs to you -
> RIP Kylyjocoonz Eclipse, taken far too early


Thankyou... She was such a beautiful girl  I just don't understand  x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> aww bless,..so sorry,have you anyone to help with shifts? you do need to rest and eat properly as its so much harder to deal with emotions when tired. hows mum doing?


My husband will help later today, though I really don't feel tired.... Just can't stop questioning why?? All gaining weight well since birth (Eclipse included) went to check on Mummy and Babies before settling down for the night (approx 12;30pm and she was very limp, rushed to the vets but got no explanation  fading kitten syndrome is to be my only explanation...

Terrified watching other babes  x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> My husband will help later today, though I really don't feel tired.... Just can't stop questioning why?? All gaining weight well since birth (Eclipse included) went to check on Mummy and Babies before settling down for the night (approx 12;30pm and she was very limp, rushed to the vets but got no explanation  fading kitten syndrome is to be my only explanation...
> 
> Terrified watching other babes  x


i have everything crossed for you here for all your other babies to be fine. it must have been such a shock to you, and like you say, terrifying now as you don't know what to expect


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Danielle, I'm so sorry to hear about Eclipse  ((((hugs)))) to you xxx

RIP Eclipse, run free at the bridge little angel xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sending you a hug Danielle, so sorry to hear this, 
R I P beautiful little girl. xxxxxxxx_


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Danielle I am so sorry to hear about Eclipse (((((((big hugs )))))))) run free at the bridge little one.

Viv xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so so sorry to hear about Eclipse  sending worlds greatest hugs and kisses and may she fly free over the Rainbow bridge, life is such a b*tch xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I've just logged on. I'm sorry to hear about Eclipse. Such sad news, I hope you are ok Danielle xxx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Danielle, I'm so sorry to hear about Eclipse 

((((hugs)))) to you xxx

RIP Eclipse, run free sweet girl xXx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

UPDATE on our beautiful babies....

I know everyone is aware we lost our gorgeous Eclipse, early hours on Friday morning 

Unfortunately we were to relive this upset a further 3 times... We said goodbye to Luna at 6:45am, Mystic Moon at 2:30pm and then Midnight Shadow yesterday morning :crying:

It has been the worst experience of my life (to say the least)

Our beautiful Meridian & Moonlit Serene are still with us, and seem to be doing well... Though terrified is an understatement to how I feel every day ATM.... So scared of loosing my 2 babies still 

We are taking everyday as a milestone, and hoping we will have success with our two special baby ones xx


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.

Thinking of you all.

Cx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh how tragic, I'm so sorry Danielle 

Everything crossed that the two remaining babies continue to do well xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh how dreadful for you to have to go through this i am keeping everything vrossed that the remaining two continue to do well. how is mom doing after losing her babies? i hope she is coping after the loss. big hugs to all of you, you must be devastated xxx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

So sorry to read this, can't imagine what you are going through  fingers crossed for your 2 babies.


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

cats galore said:


> oh how dreadful for you to have to go through this i am keeping everything vrossed that the remaining two continue to do well. how is mom doing after losing her babies? i hope she is coping after the loss. big hugs to all of you, you must be devastated xxx


Thankyou!

Akira is doing very well (considering) she is very content with Serene and Meridian... Happily spending all day in with them, feeding and grooming.

Must have been extremely traumatic for her, being her first litter as well  she's been very brave & we're really proud of her x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Danielle how heartbreaking for you  I'm so so sorry :crying:

Thinking of you and sending you ((((hugs)))) xxx

Keeping everything crossed for Meridian and Moonlit Serene and that they continue to do well. 

RIP little baby Coons, look after each other and run free at the bridge xxxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

LyraBella said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> 
> Thinking of you all.
> 
> Cx


Thankyou x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Oh how tragic, I'm so sorry Danielle
> 
> Everything crossed that the two remaining babies continue to do well xx


Thankyou x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

JTK79 said:


> So sorry to read this, can't imagine what you are going through  fingers crossed for your 2 babies.


Thankyou x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Oh Danielle how heartbreaking for you  I'm so so sorry :crying:
> 
> Thinking of you and sending you ((((hugs)))) xxx
> 
> ...


Thankyou x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, just caught up with this. How tragic  I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news! Sleep tight, beautiful babies xX

I have everything crossed that the remaining two keep thriving. C'mon little guys!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Really is so sad. Just remember you are doing everything you possibly can and we all are keeping Akira and Serene and meridian in our prayers. Xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, just caught up with this. How tragic  I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news! Sleep tight, beautiful babies xX
> 
> I have everything crossed that the remaining two keep thriving. C'mon little guys!


Thankyou x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

umber said:


> Really is so sad. Just remember you are doing everything you possibly can and we all are keeping Akira and Serene and meridian in our prayers. Xxx


There hasn't been to much I can do.... Wish I could've done more  x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> There hasn't been to much I can do.... Wish I could've done more  x


Big (((HUGS))) to you Danielle! The little ones will pull through we are all behind them xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just wanted to send you a big hug.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am so so sorry to hear about the babies  can't imagine how you are feeling   

Got everything crossed for that mum and babies are ok.


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> just wanted to send you a big hug.


Thankyou x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I am so so sorry to hear about the babies  can't imagine how you are feeling
> 
> Got everything crossed for that mum and babies are ok.


Thankyou x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Is it 3 kits you lost? Its rare to loose 3 out of a litter,what breed are they? Just wondering if its a blood group issue how old were they?
> 
> Rip babies.


Maine Coon.... Tested lines. I don't believe it's that rare, as I've spoken to a few of my breeder friends and unfortunately can happen. They were 2 days old.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So, So sorry .... You must be shocked and heartbroken, RIP babies and praying the remaining two continue to thrive


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> So, So sorry .... You must be shocked and heartbroken, RIP babies and praying the remaining two continue to thrive


Thankyou x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Maine Coon.... Tested lines. I don't believe it's that rare, as I've spoken to a few of my breeder friends and unfortunately can happen. They were 2 days old.


Iv not idea if MC's have blood group issues,sorry,what blood group were mum and dad. Its just that 2 day old would fit fit in with a blood group problem but of course it could have been a number of things.

What do you feel is the reason you must be really worried now.Were they gaining weight?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this, fingers crossed the remaining two stay well. Big hugs.


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Iv not idea if MC's have blood group issues,sorry,what blood group were mum and dad. Its just that 2 day old would fit fit in with a blood group problem but of course it could have been a number of things.
> 
> What do you feel is the reason you must be really worried now.Were they gaining weight?


Blood group is no issue in MC. Kittens seemed fine, all gaining weight... Other two babies doing well.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Blood group is no issue in MC. Kittens seemed fine, all gaining weight... Other two babies doing well.


Ah right must be awful for you especially not knowing what happened or why.

Well I hope that the other 2 little ones will be ok so I wish you all the best with them.


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Ah right must be awful for you especially not knowing what happened or why.
> 
> Well I hope that the other 2 little ones will be ok so I wish you all the best with them.


Thankyou x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So so sorry... My heart goes out to you ... I hope the two little ones thrive, 

Run free little ones , sending massive hugs from all here xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hun I only just caught up with all of this!! I can't believe it :crying:

I'm so sorry for your loss sweets, you've done such a beautiful job and I pray for a safe journey for your two special babies... big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> So so sorry... My heart goes out to you ... I hope the two little ones thrive,
> 
> Run free little ones , sending massive hugs from all here xx


Thankyou x


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Hun I only just caught up with all of this!! I can't believe it :crying:
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss sweets, you've done such a beautiful job and I pray for a safe journey for your two special babies... big hugs xxxxxx


Thankyou x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have only just seen your very sad news  Having lost little ones myself earlier this year I can understand your hurt 
RIP tiny ones and all my good wishes to the remaining two. May the continue to thrive


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.  (((((((( big hugs ))))))))) sending lots of positive vibes for the two little ones. 

Viv xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I have only just seen your very sad news  Having lost little ones myself earlier this year I can understand your hurt
> RIP tiny ones and all my good wishes to the remaining two. May the continue to thrive


Thankyou so much, it's such traumatic time isn't it xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

vivien said:


> So sorry for your loss.  (((((((( big hugs ))))))))) sending lots of positive vibes for the two little ones.
> 
> Viv xx


Thankyou xxxx


----------



## felixmom (May 24, 2013)

OH MY. So sorry to hear about this tragedy. Who could have thought something like this would happen. Praying the remaining little ones pull through. All the best. Marie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_What an awful time you have had, how very very sad, we have everything crossed for the two remaining kittens,
R I P little ones.xxxxx_


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Serene & Meridian are good again today... Active & eating... I have weighed them today and have gained approx 70 grams from my last weigh (on Thursday)  it's all a step in the right direction! Mum seems more relaxed.... Hoping we are on the right track now. xx


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read about your beautiful little ones. Fingers crossed tightly for the two that are doing well this morning xx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Just caught up with this thread, so so very sorry to read your devastating news. Run free at the bridge little ones. 

Glad the other two are thriving, nature has some funny ways sometimes, its just so frustrating when things appear to happen for no reason.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Serene & Meridian are good again today... Active & eating... I have weighed them today and have gained approx 70 grams from my last weigh (on Thursday)  it's all a step in the right direction! Mum seems more relaxed.... Hoping we are on the right track now. xx


Brilliant news... Lets pray they just get stronger and stronger xxx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Our 2 gorgeous remaining babies doing very well at 9 days  pics to follow!

So pleased they are thriving, but still so sad to see two, and not 6 :crying:


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Serene with eyes open xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Meridian now better known as George (new mummy decided to name him after our new prince)


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> View attachment 119115
> 
> 
> Serene with eyes open xx


My baby is just soooo beautiful as is her prince brother George or am I being biased lol. So glad tonsee them thriving. Xxx


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> UPDATE on our beautiful babies....
> 
> I know everyone is aware we lost our gorgeous Eclipse, early hours on Friday morning
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness me, I've only just logged on and am so very very sorry to read your sad news.
Take care

[[[[[HUGS]]]]]]


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Our 2 gorgeous remaining babies doing very well at 9 days  pics to follow!
> 
> So pleased they are thriving, but still so sad to see two, and not 6 :crying:


You did everything you could and sometimes these things happen even though we cant understand why! At least like you saodnwe have 2 beautiful thriving babies and a beautiful healthy mummy again ckuld have been worse xxx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Just caught up with this news, I'm so sorry for your loss. Serene and Meredian however look wonderful. Many hugs to you at this time.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kylyjocoonz said:


> Our 2 gorgeous remaining babies doing very well at 9 days  pics to follow!
> 
> So pleased they are thriving, but still so sad to see two, and not 6 :crying:


Aw Hun they are beautiful !!! I know it's so awful to of lost the others, was there any explanation? You've done a great job with all Of them , big hugs & OMG they are the cutest kitties ever xxxx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

So glad they are both doing well, they are lovely.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news that meridian and serene are doing so well :thumbsup:

Viv xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

What gorgeous bubs :001_wub:
Mum was looking at coonie kittens a couple of months ago and funnily enough you were one of the breeders we were looking at, small world eh!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Have just spent the last 30 mins reading this thread - so sorry you lost 3 of your babies ....made me really tearful :nonod: - big hugs and Run free little ones at the bridge

So happy the two little remaining ones are thriving  xx


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

A big heartfelt thank you to everyone who has followed my post, and shared in my upset at the loss of our babies...

Nature can be cruel, and I'm sure my angels were needed elsewhere 

Meridian & Moonlit Serene are going from strength to strength, and are the most beautiful babies ever :drool: I can't wait to watch them grow into the fabulous Maine Coon they are set to be! 

Again thankyou to all for your support and encorougement  I feel privileged to be a part of such a strong and caring community on here xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased they are both doing well 

They are beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------

